

Quantum Entanglement Visible to the Naked Eye - zjj
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/quantum-entanglement/

======
trjordan
I worked in a lab for a bit that was doing this sort of thing, and it's worth
saying that Martinis is a genius. The stuff he's doing is far beyond what
other groups are doing, and he manages to pull it off in incredibly elegant
ways.

Coupling two qubits like this is impressive, to say the least. Planar qubits
have the advantage of scale when it comes to fabrication, so if this group can
figure out how to push entanglement to 3, 4, or more devices, they'll have a
huge advantage over other technologies (e.g. ion trapping).

------
michaelneale
If you were to use this entanglement to transport information (by periodically
changing the flow, from that case) - would the change of the entangled _thing_
be instantaneous or limited to speed/distance between them by C? (excuse my
naivete).

~~~
Devilboy
You can not transmit information that way unfortunately.

I found this link:
[http://everything2.com/title/Quantum+entanglement+and+faster...](http://everything2.com/title/Quantum+entanglement+and+faster+than+light+communication)

~~~
mleonhard
Do you know if entangled particles could be used as a shared random bit
source?

~~~
sp332
Sure, that's how quantum key exchange works.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_encryption#BB84_protoco...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_encryption#BB84_protocol:_Charles_H._Bennett_and_Gilles_Brassard_.281984.29)

------
davepeck
So: what does it look like?

